# Any fellow DogeCoiners here?



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Just wondering if any of my fellow Tortoise enthusiast are also holding Dogecoin and currently riding this ?. If you are, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2021)

Never heard of it. . . Google, here I come!


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 16, 2021)

The inflation rate is way high. And since there is no cap on production, the bottom dropping out is a very real/imminent potentiality. (This is an altcoin that will not appreciate/stabilize properly in my lifetime...but with money to spare, someone might play with it. Their largest charitable team is compelling as they seem to be doing actual Good in the world.)


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 16, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> The inflation rate is way high. And since there is no cap on production, the bottom dropping out is a very real/imminent potentiality. (This is an altcoin that will not appreciate/stabilize properly in my lifetime...but with money to spare, someone might play with it. Their largest charitable team is compelling as they seem to be doing actual Good in the world.)


Ya lots of happy people right now but will definitely be some unhappy people real soon if they aren't careful.


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 16, 2021)

Crypto is highly speculative: you have to either be rich enough to not care or young enough to watch the various altcoins performances over long periods of time.

I think it speaks volumes that the originators of Doge have cashed out and wandered off. lol


----------



## newboxiemama (May 6, 2021)

Me! I just put in a little money that I was comfortable with losing and plan to ride it out for a while...pretty stoked right now though, even with the dip today


----------



## ZenHerper (May 7, 2021)

'Luck!


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 7, 2021)

Are you guys speaking English? I have never heard those some of those words


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 7, 2021)

This coin has truly been a blessing for me. Two days ago I was able to pay off my car with Dogecoin earnings.


----------



## jaizei (May 7, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Are you guys speaking English? I have never heard those some of those words


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 7, 2021)

jaizei said:


>


Now your talking Maggie's language lol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (May 7, 2021)

On a lark I got in at .23 cents I used the money I made on gamestop. Now that was a heart stopper


----------



## jaizei (May 7, 2021)

I sell a bit each peak and buy back on the dips. It's paid back way more than the initial buy in so its all yolo money now. Kinda sad it raises the average cost everytime tho.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 7, 2021)

I was lucky enough to get in at .02 Im still holding half my coins. $1 is my exit point.


----------



## newboxiemama (May 7, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I was lucky enough to get in at .02 Im still holding half my coins. $1 is my exit point.


.02! That is AWESOME - my average is .11 and idk what my exit point even is. I tend to hodl for way too long and miss out ugh


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 7, 2021)

newboxymama said:


> .02! That is AWESOME - my average is .11 and idk what my exit point even is. I tend to hodl for way too long and miss out ugh


I hear ya, it's very hard for me to sell. I don't see this thing going up past a $1 too much though. There's going to be a huge dump at $1 too.


----------



## jaizei (May 7, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I hear ya, it's very hard for me to sell. I don't see this thing going up past a $1 too much though. There's going to be a huge dump at $1 too.



I think therell prob be a peak over the weekend because snl and then a bit of a dip. 


I started buying when Robinhood first started crypto and used whatever spare change I had sitting in the account, up until Jan I think the average cost was .003. Selling and rebuying since then has raised it to .02. 

I've been somewhat bullish on Doge for a while, I think its memeness has appeal to people that know nothing about crypto.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 7, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Now your talking Maggie's language lol


Yep for sure


jaizei said:


>


Danial Saurez?


----------



## jaizei (May 7, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Yep for sure
> 
> Danial Saurez?



Was Josh Wise first time, then Parsons son this time


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 9, 2021)

Yikes, had a gut feeling telling me to sell yesterday. I should of listened to it!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (May 9, 2021)

Just talking about has caused it to drift back up to about .48 now


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 9, 2021)

In the future I'm going to tell the grandkids I survived the great SNL sell off of 2021.


----------



## Markw84 (May 9, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> In the future I'm going to tell the grandkids I survived the great SNL sell off of 2021.


Yes, back up to 0.58 now. I actually saw the drop and bought more this morning at 0.46


----------



## Blackdog1714 (May 9, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Yes, back up to 0.58 now. I actually saw the drop and bought more this morning at 0.46


Me too! I had GameStop in the 40’s and survived and got out at 130’s. That hurt the heart


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 13, 2021)

Couldn't resist the temptation this morning, bought more!


----------



## EllieMay (May 13, 2021)

I have a good bit... I’m in the hole right now...I’ll be patient though...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 13, 2021)

EllieMay said:


> I have a good bit... I’m in the hole right now...I’ll be patient though...


Soon hopefully!

Very next Tweet


----------



## Blackdog1714 (May 13, 2021)

I got a buddy that had a great run with bitcoin so he took a big chance with dogs, a $10000 chance. He was in at .11 and out at .70. Not a bad deal for him


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 13, 2021)

Coinbase just announced they will be losing Dogecoin within 6-8 weeks. Y'all ready?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 21, 2021)

My 401k is now a 401k9


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 16, 2021)

Today I was actually a multimillionaire for about 15 minutes until my crypto app found the glitch. Now I have to go back to work tomorrow to explain to my boss why I told him he could kiss my [email protected]@ yesterday ?


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Sep 16, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Today I was actually a multimillionaire for about 15 minutes until my crypto app found the glitch. Now I have to go back to work tomorrow to explain to my boss why I told him he could kiss my [email protected]@ yesterday ?
> View attachment 332917


Did you say, “Oh Dear!”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 17, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Today I was actually a multimillionaire for about 15 minutes until my crypto app found the glitch. Now I have to go back to work tomorrow to explain to my boss why I told him he could kiss my [email protected]@ yesterday ?
> View attachment 332917


U gotta know when to sell man


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U gotta know when to sell man


Oh believe me I tried, about 20 times lol. It wouldn't go thru.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> Did you say, “Oh Dear!”


I about had a heart attack


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hopefully some of y'all own some Shiba Inu too! ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 5, 2021)

My first NFT, "Hot Doge, Menace to Dogesciety" could be yours for the low low price of 10k Dogecoin. I will offer a TFO discount though ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Anyone else experience the glitch today? I was a billionaire briefly again?


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 14, 2021)

That kinda glitch can kill a person...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------

